# Original Versions of Star Wars Trilogy available on DVD this September



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

For you purists out there!

http://www.starwars.com/episode-iv/release/video/news20060503.html

Han shot first!!!!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow... wonder if hell just froze over. Never thought Lucas would ever agree to that!


----------

